# Powdered Milk



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Is it just me or is powdered milk insanely expensive? At my Walmart store it's $17 for the large size. Can't remember how many ounces, but DANG!! I do remember that I had calculated the ounces/gallons for powdered vs. liquid and regular milk was cheaper....yes, cheaper!
Where are you guys picking up powdered? Can you lead me in the right direction for the best deal out there?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Hey, back during the summer those big boxes of powdered milk at WM were right at $13.00 a box. I have watched them go up along with several other items that I had been stocking up on.

The price of powdered whole milk has stayed fairly steady though. They cater to the Hispanic community with those(it is in the Hispanic isle here) and I guess that they don't want to punish them with higher prices.


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

When I first started, I bought the big box (20 qts) at WM, too. If you're close to an LDS cannery, they sell it cheaper, but it comes in BIG bags that run about $50. We mix our powdered w/ store bought (two thirds powdered) and a bag lasts us almost 6 mos. We go through about 2-3 gal a week.


----------



## Norse (Jan 30, 2010)

If I remember at one time powdered milk was actually cheaper than fresh bought.

It certainly is strange why that ratio would change.

It is more expensive now because of supply and demand. Seems like a bunch of people actually think the world is coming to an end December 21,, and they are buying up all the powdered milk!


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

I ran across some Carnation powdered in the envelopes at the discount grocery I go to. They had a box of 10 pouches for $2 ( I think), so I bought all they had. I also found some in a canister that was marketed to the hispanics and I bought all those also. That was at Big Lots last year.
I haven't checked the prices here lately since I'm finding those types of deals. I do have some that I've bought from EE in their dairy 6 packs ( milk cheese eggs). I think the last time I did buy it from WM it was up to about $15 for the big box. I have lots in gallon mylar and O2's put back. I've been thinking of getting a super pail from EE or even Honeyville and making my own pail.


----------



## Corkster (Jan 25, 2011)

Have switched to Canned Whey milk for drinking, costs 2.7 a gallon, much less than fresh milk. Have been using stored Non Fat Instant Milk shocked to hear price per gallon comes close to fresh milk. Will check our stores this week.


----------



## showmegal (Sep 14, 2011)

I noticed the same thing in my WMT last week. There was plenty there. However the 20# bags of rice and 8# bags of beans were gone in the GV brand, same online..out of stock. There was only 3 bags of 25# wheat. I'm thinking people are starting to get nervous and buying up which is going to make my normal monthly trips to stock up a crap shoot.


----------

